# Fulmer Cup



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks like UGA could be in 1st place. Briscoe arrested last night for driving without a license and no seat belt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 24, 2016)

kirby has lost control of the local PD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 24, 2016)

At least the dogs are first in something.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 24, 2016)

3/20 Ledbetter arrested for fake ID
4/12 Two arrests for weapons charges and property damage
4/23 Briscoe arrested for no DL and seat belt. 
Looks like the dogs are first followed by The Miami Hurricanes in second place:
4/23 RB Walton arrested for DUI and other charges
3/18 Kicker Semerene arrested for DUI

Looks like Mark Richt has lost control of both places.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 25, 2016)

Minor traffic offenses aren't part of the Fulmer.  Don't be disrespecting serious crime!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> kirby has lost control of the local PD.



Maybe Mark Richt didn't leave a note with the Police Chief's name, address, monthly contribution amount from UGA. 



I'm sure it's all just a big misunderstanding.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe Mark Richt didn't leave a note with the Police Chief's name, address, monthly contribution amount from UGA.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's all just a big misunderstanding.



Let's call Tallahassee and see how it is done!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Let's call Tallahassee and see how it is done!



While you're at it, make sure to ask Jimbo what it takes to win a championship. 



I'm sure Kirby knows how to throw a little $ around. He learned from the best.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> While you're at it, make sure to ask Jimbo what it takes to win a championship.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Kirby knows how to throw a little $ around. He learned from the best.



FSU National Championships - 2013, 1999, 1992

Alabama National Championships - 2015, 2012, 2011, 2009, 1992

At least Jimbo is "recent".


----------



## Scott G (Apr 25, 2016)

You know it's the offseason when all we have to talk about is a kid shooting a BB gun and another forgetting his DL at home and gets pulled over for a seat-belt infraction.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You know it's the offseason when all we have to talk about is a kid shooting a BB gun and another forgetting his DL at home and gets pulled over for a seat-belt infraction.



Thugs in training, not to be confused with the pros at Bama and FSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Thugs in training, not to be confused with the pros at Bama and FSU.



eliiii know thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> FSU National Championships - 2013, 1999, 1992
> 
> Alabama National Championships - 2015, 2012, 2011, 2009, 1992
> 
> At least Jimbo is "recent".




The only thing recent Uga has is a gangsta rap concert in which they offered $, booze and condoms. Talk about endangering their students. 



Oh and one more thing......Jimbo owns Kirby Smart.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> While you're at it, make sure to ask Jimbo what it takes to win a championship.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Kirby knows how to throw a little $ around. He learned from the best.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The only thing recent Uga has is a gangsta rap concert in which they offered $, booze and condoms. Talk about endangering their students.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and one more thing......Jimbo owns Kirby Smart.



Don't go acting like FSU is some kind of dynastic National Champ because once every 14 years or so is no dynasty. Look on the bright side. It's been 3 years since your last one so you only have 11 more years to go before the next one. Smart will have one before then.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> FSU National Championships - 2013, 1999, 1992
> 
> Alabama National Championships - 2015, 2012, 2011, 2009, 1992
> 
> At least Jimbo is "recent".



fsu did not win in 1992. it was bama, thug


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Don't go acting like FSU is some kind of dynastic National Champ because once every 14 years or so is no dynasty. Look on the bright side. It's been 3 years since your last one so you only have 11 more years to go before the next one. Smart will have one before then.




Never said they were a dynasty but I can assure you they are much closer than the Pups ever have been or will be.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh and.....

Cook>Herschel


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2016)

Henry>Cook and Herschel


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Never said they were a dynasty but I can assure you they are much closer than the Pups ever have been or will be.



In your thug dreams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Don't go acting like FSU is some kind of dynastic National Champ because once every 14 years or so is no dynasty. Look on the bright side. It's been 3 years since your last one so you only have 11 more years to go before the next one. Smart will have one before then.



well see, elfiiiiii cogburn.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

At the current rate, Kirby won't have a team to make a dynastic run.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> At the current rate, Kirby won't have a team to make a dynastic run.



He's getting rid of the lightweights. Kirby is looking for real thugs. You know, like JW. To beat a thug you got to be a better thug and play like one.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> well see, elfiiiiii cogburn.



That's it? And here I thought you were some kind of super thug. You've gone soft Lucky Ned Pepper 6.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> At the current rate, Kirby won't have a team to make a dynastic run.



Hold your horsey, son. There's plenty of time before kickoff for a few of them thugs on the FSU roster to act ignit and get into some trouble. You know darn well it's coming, son!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Hold your horsey, son. There's plenty of time before kickoff for a few of them thugs on the FSU roster to act ignit and get into some trouble. You know darn well it's coming, son!



Maybe so but at the current rate yall dogs are leading the charge.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe so but at the current rate yall dogs are leading the charge.



We're LEADERS, son!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2016)

Bump


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, after reviewing the current standings, the Dawgs are in 3rd place. Colorado leads with 46 points, Kentucky with 19, and Georgia with 15. There are 3 other schools with more points but it takes two different people at the same school to count them. Colorado has one guy with 45 points and the 2nd guy with one point.
I'm sure with a team effort the dawgs can vault to the top in one night. Just remember how UT shot to the top with a prius full of official athletic gear wearing foosbaw players, a gun  and an armed robbery arrest!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

One guy, 45 points??????


It's got to be a buddy of mine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> One guy, 45 points??????
> 
> 
> It's got to be a buddy of mine.



One guy, 15 charges.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> One guy, 45 points??????
> 
> 
> It's got to be a buddy of mine.



Lemme guess. You taught him everything you know and then some.

SpotandStalk = helpful thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Lemme guess. You taught him everything you know and then some.
> 
> SpotandStalk = helpful thug.



that boy with 45 points should have been a nole.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> that boy with 45 points should have been a nole.



He is obviously a thug (nole) at heart!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> He is obviously a thug (nole) at heart!



According to the Fulmer cup standings, all the thugs are in Athens, not Tallahassee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 27, 2016)

go bama and noles


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> According to the Fulmer cup standings, all the thugs are in Athens, not Tallahassee.



Historical police records prove otherwise!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Historical police records prove otherwise!



I doubt that


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2016)

Bump


----------



## elfiii (Apr 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> that boy with 45 points should have been a nole.



Jimbo's recruiting is lacking these days. He missed a big ole good 'un.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Jimbo's recruiting is lacking these days. He missed a big ole good 'un.



He might be trying to beat the Gus bus to get him as we type!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Bump



We need to have a sports forum night at the Top Dawg Tavern for us Bethlehemites. Not much on their food, but the beverages are cold.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need to have a sports forum night at the Top Dawg Tavern for us Bethlehemites. Not much on their food, but the beverages are cold.



The food is not good at all... But let me know


----------



## fairhopebama (May 2, 2016)

Auburn working hard to get in the running, 4 arrested over the weekend.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need to have a sports forum night at the Top Dawg Tavern for us Bethlehemites. Not much on their food, but the beverages are cold.





brownceluse said:


> The food is not good at all... But let me know



I'm game! Not too far for me..


----------



## fairhopebama (May 2, 2016)

Sophomores Byron Cowart, Carlton Davis III, Ryan Davis and Jeremiah Dinson were arrested at 11 p.m. Saturday night by Auburn police department on charges of possession of marijuana in the second degree at the 100 block of E. Samford Avenue. This is according to police activity logs from APD.

Second degree marijuana possession is listed under Alabama Code - Section 13A-12-214 as a person who commits the crime if said person possesses marijuana for personal use only. It’s listed as a Class A misdemeanor. A Class A misdemeanor in the state of Alabama can be sentenced to not more than a year in jail and up to a $6,000 fine.

"I am aware of the situation and we will handle this matter appropriately," Auburn head coach Gus Malzahn said in a statement provided to the Opelika-Auburn News.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm game! Not too far for me..



This weeks out, but next week. 
Y'all call the date and time.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Historical police records prove otherwise!



Historically, college students move on.


----------

